# DEER DANDER, does it work?



## blakeman (Dec 7, 2006)

Anyone here use DEER DANDER? How did it work for you? And what area of the US. are you from? How does it compare to Deer herd in a stick or trophy blend as a cover scent


----------



## roto205 (Apr 8, 2007)

*deer dander*

I won't hunt without it

I spray my boots then walk to my stand. I have had deer walk up the trail I left and lick the tree steps. I live in central NY. I hope this helps


I have not used the herd in a stick so cant comment


----------



## 62backwoodsboy (Aug 16, 2006)

Same results here. I love the stuff and i'm really usually not big into scent use. I spray it on my boots to make a trail and help mask my scent, I spray it on vegetation around my stand location, and i'll spray it on the tree when I get up in my stand. I think it's a good cover / attractent type of scent.


----------



## buckmaster27 (Feb 4, 2005)

works great all i use


----------



## steadyeddie (Apr 27, 2004)

*relatives*

You must all be related to Dan and Guy. I bought some on line and then when the shipment got here is was open and spilled all inside the container. So I called them on the phone and of course got just a recorded message and left my message for them several times. Guess what no reply, not a thing. So I just figured it up to experience and never to ever buy a product from them. I see they do have a new show with a few new twist in it. Same old stuff but they have alot of really cool sponsers. Dan was one of the best when he started but today they need some help on video technology. Dan should be in the archers hall of fame if they have one.


----------



## LOST (Jun 22, 2007)

steadyeddie said:


> I bought some on line and then when the shipment got here is was open and spilled all inside the container. So I called them on the phone and of course got just a recorded message and left my message for them several times. Guess what no reply, not a thing. So I just figured it up to experience and never to ever buy a product from them.


Well I hope your experience is not the norm. I have an order I am waiting on and hope it gets here soon.


----------



## SpeedPro (Jul 25, 2009)

I won't use anything that didn't come out of a deer. I've wasted so much money on different scents and attractants over the years that did absolutely nothing for me. Now I just order pure deer pee from a deer farm and it's had a huge effect on my success rate and how many deer I see. The best part is that when a deer is within bow range they never get jumpy or nervous any more. it seems to have a calming effect on them.


----------



## MaddSkillz (Sep 18, 2006)

SpeedPro said:


> I won't use anything that didn't come out of a deer. I've wasted so much money on different scents and attractants over the years that did absolutely nothing for me. Now I just order pure deer pee from a deer farm and it's had a huge effect on my success rate and how many deer I see. The best part is that when a deer is within bow range they never get jumpy or nervous any more. it seems to have a calming effect on them.


Not knowing anything about Deer Dander... Does that mean it does or does not come out of a deer?


----------



## SpeedPro (Jul 25, 2009)

MaddSkillz said:


> Not knowing anything about Deer Dander... Does that mean it does or does not come out of a deer?


I don't know. I've never seen or heard of it outside of this forum.


----------



## junglerooster1 (Jul 23, 2009)

i love deer dander for attracting coyotes in maine i have had them follow me for miles. just wish the deer would!!


----------



## missionman44 (Jul 3, 2008)

deer dander works great for me. I spray it on everything; bow,climber,boots etc. Best cover scent/ attractant on the market imo


----------



## Scott99 (Sep 12, 2006)

Seems to work for me. They don't get all nervous when they hit my scent trail. Some even follow my path. I have been using it for the last 2 seasons.


----------



## jtrop (Jun 15, 2005)

Anyone have link to buy it?? I hear alot of good things from different people, however, never seen it sold in a store
thanks


----------



## jamestheron (Sep 16, 2004)

my buddy had some last year love the stuff. i also want to buy some give us a link


----------



## jrb70 (Jul 9, 2008)

Cabela's sells it, google search Deer Dander you'll find it. I believe the full name is team fitzgerald deer dander.


----------



## jtrop (Jun 15, 2005)

thanks :darkbeer:


----------



## PA_ENGR (Aug 11, 2005)

steadyeddie said:


> You must all be related to Dan and Guy. I bought some on line and then when the shipment got here is was open and spilled all inside the container. So I called them on the phone and of course got just a recorded message and left my message for them several times. Guess what no reply, not a thing. So I just figured it up to experience and never to ever buy a product from them. I see they do have a new show with a few new twist in it. Same old stuff but they have alot of really cool sponsers. Dan was one of the best when he started but today they need some help on video technology. Dan should be in the archers hall of fame if they have one.


I'll agree with you that they sure has heck don't know how to run a business and have poor customer service. Took 2 weeks and $10 shipping to get mine last year. And they didn't ship any out to local shops

But the stuff does work at least as a cover scent. It's pretty full proof when you think about. All it is is oil from all those deer rugs they have at the deer processors. I've had deer follow my trail in and also lick the leaves that I've sprayed it on. It's really the only scent I'll use. Too may urines go bad and or just plain spook mature bucks.

Also FYI, do NOT spray it on clothes as it recommends. It will go rancid if it's left on clothes and then let to sit somewhere warm. I only spray it on my boots.


----------



## drenal (Nov 25, 2007)

i been using deer herd in a stick with great sucess,if this works just as good ill definitely try it ,how much does it cost?.


----------



## socdoc18 (Jul 7, 2015)

I'm not related to Dan or Guy but I will vouch for Deer Dander. I do not go deer hunting without it. First, I spray it on my boots and pants legs. I have had numerous deer walk down the same trail I just made. Also, I have had deer straight down wind of me walk directly towards me within 10 yards as I watch their nostrils flaring from the smell. Second, I spray one spray on the base of the tree where I'm in. It covers any scent and works every time even after a long walk with me sweating profusely. I also hunt from ground blinds when the foliage is thick. I spray one spray at the door and one in front of my blind. I have numerous deer walk directly up to the blind sniffing around where I sprayed the Deer Dander. I can use no scents and still kill deer regardless of the time of season. It works and it works every time for me.


----------



## KYHeadhunter02 (Sep 6, 2010)

Is it similar to ever calm?


----------



## d3ue3ce (Jul 2, 2009)

I used it for 2 seasons in MI, KS, and MO. . didnt notice any difference in deer, or the way they acted one way or another. Wont be using it this season.


----------



## deerwhackmaster (Jan 25, 2008)

I've used it and evercalm, l must say I still have 90% of the evercalm stick and a empty bottle of deer dander , and cabelas sells it that's where I got mine , I buy a new bottle every year though ,it seems to smell funky after a year , I emailed them once when first started using it to ask how long it was good for , took about week to get back to me but they did , so can't really say much about the cs


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

I'm not a scent guy but I've used deer dander and seemed to like it. I always put it in a different bottle though. Their bottles always leak.


----------



## nick060200 (Jul 5, 2010)

So its a curiosity scent? Your not fooling a deers nose. I dont care what people say.


----------



## blazinsoles (Jul 23, 2013)

I'd say more of a calming scent... Just a little piece of mind for a deer walking in "knowing" he isn't the only deer in the area. Things must be safe....Then.....BAM!!!


----------



## SWIFFY (Apr 18, 2012)

Deer dander makes me sneeze.


----------



## Eric W (Jan 16, 2007)

My wife refers to it as "that stuff that makes you smell like a petting zoo."


----------

